# Bad puppies!



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

So me and my dad went shopping earlier today and we bought two dingo rawhide flavored chew sticks, packs of ten. We put all the groceries on the table and left to get half priced drinks at sonic. Well when we got back to pick up my invitation to the dinner party we are going to I walked in to see the destroyed packages on the ground, all twenty sticks devoured as well as a snausages bag that they couldn't get open. Oh and a chewed flip flip and one spatula.
They must have had a party or something

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

My one dog is inherently bad. I blogged about him. 

http://ismykitchenonfire.blogspot.com/2013/04/bad-dog.html


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Youch, be careful with that much rawhide. It doesnt break down completely in dogs stomachs, just enough to pass through but it can easily cause blockages. Try bully sticks or marrow bones! Bully sticks will take just as long as rawhide to eat and they are digestible. You can get marrow bones at the petstore or even better, ask your butcher or meat counter at the food store. If you get cleaned and emptied ones from the pet store you can fill them with just about anything- peanut butter (non chunky), low fat cream cheese, plain yogurt- pop em in the freezer and youre good to go! From the butcher, boil them in water for about ten mins, let cool for a couple hours. Some people dont do this but i like to.

Lol i agree, sounds like they had the times of their lives!


----------

